# Mytime



## Dcnewb4now (Apr 25, 2020)

I just got a new phone, anyone know how to download the mytime app?  It’s the only app that didn’t transfer. Workday works.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 25, 2020)

https://mytimemobile.target.com/wfc


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Apr 25, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> https://mytimemobile.target.com/wfc



I click on it, click download, and it says nothing is there.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 25, 2020)

It might be down.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Apr 25, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> It might be down.


Never mind. I just had to go to purchased in the Apple store and redownload it from there. Not sure why it didn’t transfer properly, but oh well.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 25, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> https://mytimemobile.target.com/wfc


This is the Kronos mobile server, not any download link. If you're DC, they have their own app, not Kronos.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Apr 25, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> This is the Kronos mobile server, not any download link. If you're DC, they have their own app, not Kronos.


Ya, and it was a pain to download on iPhone. Not as easy as going to the App Store.


----------



## RollingStone (May 28, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> https://mytimemobile.target.com/wfc


Has anyone run into this error when trying to add a shift in MyTime?  I’m within the timeframe to add the a 4pm shift, have nowhere 40 hours and am qualified for the shift.

worst case, I can call the store and see if HR can contact the person who posted the shift and see if they still want to drop it.  

error code wfm-14-0View attachment 13816


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 28, 2022)

RollingStone said:


> Has anyone run into this error when trying to add a shift in MyTime?  I’m within the timeframe to add the a 4pm shift, have nowhere 40 hours and am qualified for the shift.
> 
> worst case, I can call the store and see if HR can contact the person who posted the shift and see if they still want to drop it.
> 
> error code wfm-14-0View attachment 13816


They may cut hours


----------



## SigningLady (May 28, 2022)

RollingStone said:


> Has anyone run into this error when trying to add a shift in MyTime?  I’m within the timeframe to add the a 4pm shift, have nowhere 40 hours and am qualified for the shift.
> 
> worst case, I can call the store and see if HR can contact the person who posted the shift and see if they still want to drop it.
> 
> error code wfm-14-0



You may want to edit your picture. Your store number is visible.


----------



## RollingStone (May 28, 2022)

Thanks Hardlinesmaster and SigningLady. I’ve pulled the pic.  Have a Happy Memorial Day Weekend. 

More than likely, the shift will be called off anyway. We’ve been averaging more than 10 every weekend.  If Target wants to save hours, go for it on a holiday weekend. Probably will be a hot mess anyway.


----------



## Dream Baby (May 29, 2022)

I believe Mytime will not let you add a SECOND shift on the same day if it hasn't been 10 hours.

For example if you worked 6 - 10 AM and wanted to comeback and work 4 PM until close it will block you.

Your TL could probably add it though.


----------



## RollingStone (May 29, 2022)

Wish it was that straightforward, I’ve run into the 10 hour limit before. In this case, I did not work the day before, day of or the day after.  Probably will never see the message again 😁


----------

